# Pastry Case



## Chefbutters1022 (Jun 28, 2018)

I’m have trouble with finding that sweet spot on my pastry cases with the correct temp. It is running around 40-41F but my cakes and cupcakes seem to be hard as a rock and I am getting complaints because of this. What do you all usually run your cases at for a variety of products: fruit tarts, cakes, cupcakes, petit fours, brownies, etc?


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

I'm not a pastry chef but I didn't realize cakes and cupcakes had to be under constant refrigeration, especially if you are a to go style bakery that would constantly be selling and replenishing product. I think if you do refrigerate you'd have to find a way to limit air flow to the baked goods.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

All pastry cases are not created equal. Gravity coil are the sh*tiest, anything closest to the coil gets coldest, anything further away gets warmer. Forced air from the bottom are better.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

You should never refrigerate most pastries, because as you've said, things like cupcakes, cakes, and muffins are hard as a rock at that temp. Also, refrigeration of baked goods hastens staling. There are exceptions to the rule though, like in the case of pastries that have fillings that need refrigeration, like eclairs for example. 40F is way too cold for the things you mention.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Just curious if your product is sitting directly on a solid surface. If so, elevating grates or racks will allow air to circulate.
Aluminum seems to be a constant 7-10 degrees colder than the ambient temp. Know this from my Apple laptop.


----------

